# Verkaufe Gaming PC



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

ich werde mir demnächst einen neuen PC holen und werde meinen alten deshalb jetzt verkaufen. 

Intel Core i5 4570 3.2 ghz
Festplatte 2TB
MSI 970 gaming 4gb
12 GB Ram

Ich habe keine wirkliche Preisvorstellung,  schlagt was vor 

MfG


----------

